# Flounder Recipes?



## Wisconsin Ben (Jul 21, 2009)

I have quite a bit of Flounder in my freezer currently.  I've never ate it before and probably won't get many chances being from where I am.  I don't want to mess this up... 

I'm looking for some good and simple recipes to use, everything on the Internet looked decent, but also fairly hard to cook.  I'll be cooking for over a dozen people so I'm looking for something easy like 350 for 20 minutes marinated in X sauce or something.  

Any favorite ideas?


----------



## florida boy (Jul 21, 2009)

Butterfly flounder and marinate in Italian dressing and lemon juice for 4 hrs . Get some blue crab meat (2 cups)and mix it with stovetop stuffing(2 cups) and worcestishire sauce ( 1/4 bottle ) and lemon juice ( 1 fresh lemon ) . Let this mix set in fridge for an hour or so . Apply lemon pepper and crab stuffing into the flounder and cook for 20 minutes on 400 Broil . Cooks more evenly if you wrap it in tinfoil . The stuffing will give more volume to the meal and make the flounder go further .


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

Real easy one and my favorite. 
Heat vegi. oil to 350-375.  If flounder is whole score it in opposite directions to make little squares in the meet. If it's filleted that's even better. Put salt, pepper and lawrys on it. After cover it in yellow corn meal if it's a fillet, if whole it's up to you ( naked or in the corn meal). after that drop it in the oil for about 5 minutes or until it floats ( size will determine cook time) after that put it on a few paper towels then transfer to a plate. It doesn't get any easier or better! Flounder and Tripletail are my 2 favorite inshore fish to eat. People get to carried away in seasoning stuff. If you have a good product don't cover the taste!! The only other thing I would put on mine would be an apricote reduction with red chili's but you don't need that! Just fry it and eat it, flounder is a great fish to eat!


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Jul 22, 2009)

How do you stuff it?  Slice the filets in half?

Frying it sounds good.  We certainly can find some of that around.  It sounds similiar to our bluegill recipe.   Flour, seasonings, and a can of beer.  Soak the bluegill in it for a bit and deep fry it.


----------



## PaulD (Jul 22, 2009)

If you stuff it you want to butterfly the fillets back from the spine to the fin and leave them attached. Insert crab meat and fold back over. That's how I've always done it.

I don't due a wet batter for the fish. Just rinse it, season it, corn meal it and fry it: The corn meal will give you a better coating and flavor than flour. That goes back to covering up the taste of the product. If you have fresh flounder the last thing you want to do is hide the taste.


----------



## razor1 (Jul 22, 2009)

PaulD hit the nail on the head. Flounder is a great tasting fish and like he said you dont wont to take that away with a lot of stuff you dont need. I like to use peanut oil, it cost a little more but I just think it makes for an even better taste, other than that I only use salt, pepper and good ole Martha White corn mill. You cant go wrong with that........


----------



## MOTS (Jul 22, 2009)

razor1 said:


> PaulD hit the nail on the head. Flounder is a great tasting fish and like he said you dont wont to take that away with a lot of stuff you dont need. I like to use peanut oil, it cost a little more but I just think it makes for an even better taste, other than that I only use salt, pepper and good ole Martha White corn mill. You cant go wrong with that........



X2....on that. So many over flavor and end up eating spice!


----------



## razor1 (Jul 22, 2009)

MOTS said:


> X2....on that. So many over flavor and end up eating spice!


Yea, keep it simple. Enjoy the fish not the spice....


----------



## G Duck (Jul 22, 2009)

Fried............. In Zatarans lemon pepper seafood breader.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 22, 2009)

florida boy said:


> Butterfly flounder and marinate in Italian dressing and lemon juice for 4 hrs . Get some blue crab meat (2 cups)and mix it with stovetop stuffing(2 cups) and worcestishire sauce ( 1/4 bottle ) and lemon juice ( 1 fresh lemon ) . Let this mix set in fridge for an hour or so . Apply lemon pepper and crab stuffing into the flounder and cook for 20 minutes on 400 Broil . Cooks more evenly if you wrap it in tinfoil . The stuffing will give more volume to the meal and make the flounder go further .



This is good!

 I make something similar,sandwiching the stuffing between two skinless fillets.Fill a whole big glass baking dish with these,sprankle some Everglades Seasoning on top, bake at 375 for 20 minutes covered and 15 uncovered and pig out!


----------



## rifleroom (Jul 23, 2009)

If you want it fried, you gotta try my way. Take your flounder filets and cut them into one inch strips, then cut the strips into one inch squares then put them aside. Get some buttermilk corn meal mix( I prefer martha white brand) and a box of town house crackers. Take a sleeve of the crackers out of the box and put them in your food processor and powder them. Measure out your crackers, if they measure 2 cups, mix one cup of the butter milk cornmeal mix together with the cracker powder. You can salt to taste(it wont take much because of the salt on the crackers). Coat your flounder squares with the mixture and fry them for one minute or so, but not much longer than that. This is the only way I fry any fish. This mix is good on any fish! Try it!


----------



## thendric (Jul 24, 2009)

I cooked a smaller flounder like this:

Scale the fish and remove the head.  Score the fish on both sides in a criss-cross design.  Coat with zataran's seasoning and olive oil.  Pan sear both sides about 1-2 mins per side and then finish in the oven at 350 for around 10-15 mins.


----------



## mark1152 (Jul 24, 2009)

*fish*

I like this with flounder, grouper, snapper.

Take your grouper or snapper fillets and season them to your liking and squeeze fresh lemon on them and bake for about 15 min.s or so( depending on thickness) at 350-400(really up to you as long as you don't overcook) 
While the fish is in the oven, make a paste in a mixing bowl with: 1/4 cup diced onion, about 1/4 lb. butter, 3/4 cup light mayo, 1/2 cup shredded parmesean and a teaspoon of garlic with some black pepper sprinkled in. Mix all of this up real good to form a paste. 
When the fish is nearly done, pull from the oven and drain if you have excess juices. 
Apply a liberal(1$ to wayne) coating of the paste on the fish and pop it in the oven with the broiler on for about 5 min.s or you could just bake it for a few more min.s if you don't want to do the broiler. The broiler gives a crisper texture, I like to brown the mixture a little but its still good if you just bake it with the paste on. 
This is one of the best ways I have ever cooked grouper at home. I know it doesn't sound real good with the parm./mayo paste, but I am telling you guys this is an AWESOME recipe! 
You can of course adjust the amounts of onion, butter ,mayo and parm to your taste and amount of fish, but this is the general idea anyway.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 24, 2009)

Man, y'all are killin' me - 300 miles away from the nearest flounder!


----------



## jsbeagle (Jul 26, 2009)

Flounder?!? with all these fancy recipes?

Put it in the oven (campfire would be better - especially fresh), wrapped in foil with a little butter, a touch of salt and pepper.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jul 26, 2009)

G Duck said:


> Fried............. In Zatarans lemon pepper seafood breader.



House of Autry, imho.


----------



## tidepooleyes (Jul 27, 2009)

House of Autry seafood breader:  wet  fillets, dredge in mix and immediatly fry in HOT oil. (they get gummy if you bread ahead of time, same deal for shrimp) Fry about 4 or 5 min, 'til golden brown and crisp about the edges.  Dump out on newspaper or paper towels.  They will continue to cook inside for a few minutes after removing from the oil and turn out moist and flaky.  If these are big fillets cut in half (head end, tail end) then halve the head end.  Fry the tail ends separately as they are much skinnier and take less time. Serve with House of Autry hush puppy mix with onions, made with whole milk instead of water plus minced Vidalias and an egg thrown in, add a pinch of sugar if you like em sweet.  Make it a little extra wet and let it sit for a half hour.(gets rid of the sandy texture of the cornmeal)   You can mix these up ahead of time and spoon small balls onto a cookie sheet and put them in the freezer.  Take 10 min to thaw.  Just throw 'em in the oil, it's obvious when done. Fresh tomatoes, cole slaw, corn on cob, tarter sauce, butter. A deep steamer pot with the basket works well for frying for the masses.


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Jul 31, 2009)

*Flounder Recipe*

I finally found my recipe!
I tweaked a few combinations I have had over the years and, I promise you, if you follow this to the letter, you will never want to eat flounder any other way.

Here is my Stuffed Flounder recipe.

Curt’s Stuffed Flounder

1.	2 tablespoons butter
2.	1 - 8 oz. container Lump crabmeat, seafood section of grocery store, not the cheap stuff.
3.	½ lb. Bay scallops
4.	½ lb. Shrimp  
5.	¼ cup minced yellow or white onion
6.	1 teaspoon garlic powder 
7.	½ cup fresh mushroom
8.	½  teaspoon black pepper
9.	½ teaspoon oregano
10.	½ teaspoon thyme
11.	1 teaspoon salt
12.	1 bag of Pepperidge Farm Breadcrumb Stuffing, follow directions for stuffing. 
13.	Flounder
14.	3 tablespoons butter
15.	Salt 
16.	Pepper
17.	Lemon

Sauté ingredients 1-11, till onions are clear and shrimp is red, set aside.  Add the crab last and stir lightly to keep the crab lumps together.
Make stuffing.
Combine stuffing and ingredients 1-11
Rub exterior, top and bottom of flounder with some butter (14) and lightly salt and pepper (15,16)
Pack flounder as full as possible, creating a large mound in middle.
Place remaining stuffing mixture in baking dish 
Bake at 325 for 35 minutes. Check after 20 minutes, if necessary, cover loosely with foil to prevent burning.
Remove foil and brush top of flounder and stuffing lightly with butter (remaining 14) and place under broiler for 2-4 minutes. Remove when stuffing is brown and crusty.
Immediately squeeze ½ lemon over flounder while it is still sizzling.
Serve with a white wine, Chardonnay, but remember, as Justin Wilson said. "That fish don't care what color that wine is."
Call me when ready.

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## Wisconsin Ben (Aug 1, 2009)

Mr. Fishunt said:


> 2.	1 - 8 oz. container Lump crabmeat, seafood section of grocery store, not the cheap stuff.



I loved the recipe, stuffing the flouder might take some practice though.  Never stuffed anything.

I found that line above funny though, grocery stores in this area don't really have seafood sections.  We have about a dozen cuts of steak and multiple varieties of ground meat but the seafood is usually limited to 1 item that's a special that week.  And it's usually things like salmon, walleye, perch, rainbow trout, etc.  Never anything from the ocean.

I bought a couple cans of kemps lump crab meat though.  That should work in a pinch.


----------

